# Westerley evening TT series at Hillingdon Circuit, from 9 April



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2014)

One of the signs that Spring is here: our fortnightly evening TTs at Hillingdon circuit start tomorrow (Wednesday 9 April)! The weather forecast looks pretty good for the first one and there are spaces left.

In addition to the main series, we're trying something new this year, which is three time trials for road bikes only. They are on 4 June, 29 June and 16 July - with men's and women's prizes for each one. All are 11 laps of the circuit which works out to about 10.35 miles.

Full details are here:
www.westerley-cycling.org.uk/racing/time-trials/hillingdon-evening-time-trial-series-2013


----------



## Brightski (8 Apr 2014)

frank9755 said:


> One of the signs that Spring is here: our fortnightly evening TTs at Hillingdon circuit start tomorrow (Wednesday 9 April)! The weather forecast looks pretty good for the first one and there are spaces left.
> 
> In addition to the main series, we're trying something new this year, which is three time trials for road bikes only. They are on 4 June, 29 June and 26 July - with men's and women's prizes for each one. All are 11 laps of the circuit which works out to about 10.35 miles.
> 
> ...


I saw you put it on the TT forum as well..


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2014)

Yes: I put it on some other places too!


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Apr 2014)

Looks interesting and local to me . Is it a closed track for the club or can you ride it at any time ?


----------



## frank9755 (9 Apr 2014)

The track is closed for these, and other, events but it's open for anyone to use when it's not booked. As you can imagine it is quite heavily used in the summer, but there are often free slots on Sundays and during the daytime through the week. Here's the schedule:
http://www.hillingdoncyclecircuit.org.uk/HCC-MainPages/HCC-Calendar.html


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (18 Apr 2014)

I'm really local (Hanwell) and have just signed up to the May 7th TT, which will be my first ever! Hoping to get down into the 27s or 28s, but this may be a little ambitious (first TT, I haven't been riding for very long at all, will be riding on a road bike with no aero gear at all, etc.). Bring it on!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2014)

OOoooo that's exciting  Good luck


----------

